# HR10-250-Instant Cake-PTVNet-Zipper and some questions



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, I am about to upgrade my HR10-250 to a 750gb drive, and I have several questions. I know certain things can't be discussed here, so hopefully I discuss things in an appropriate manner.

First, advantage or disatvantage to using instant cake to setup my new 750gb drive, versust MFStools2? Do they do equivalent things as far as the swap file and r -4 (or whatever that paramater is for larger partitions)? 

I don't mind losing my recordings, so therefore instant cake is quicker and simpler, if the two processes would give me the same end result.

Second, the age old PTVnet versuses Zipper questions: If I install PTVnet and Instant cake (or apply ptvnet to an image I create with mfstools), what significant tools/hacks will I be missing? Again, the PTVnet seems to be a little easier, so for the few dollars, I am willing to use it if there isn't a downside.

Third, what I hope to accomplish is to access my Tivo with Tivoweb, for setting up recordings, season passes, etc.

Also, since I am afraid of hard drive failures, since I often recard a full season of some shows and don't watch them until the networks are watching reruns, I would like to have an easy way to archive my shows in case of a hard drive failure, and would prefer to do this over the net, rather than cracking the case and imaging the drive periodically.

Also, if these shows are archived off (still encrypted, assuming that is possible) can they be transferred back onto a Tivo, after a failed drive is replaced?

Fourth, I have seen some talk of the home media options. I have four DirecTivos. If they are all hacked with network capabilities, is it possible to watch shows recorded on one Tivo on another, or does this require a stand alone Tivo?

Fifth, does instantcake + PTVnet, used in conjuction with Tyshow allow what we can't talk about here, or is there another step that has to be done? I remain unclear on this after visiting other forums and sites.

Sixth, I have read in numerous places (I believe both Zipper and PTVnet) that you should unplug the phone line once you install these hacks. Why is this? Will DirecTV be alerted to the hacks if the software is installed?

My main issue revolves around NFL Sunday Ticket and MLB package. DirecTV claims you need to be connected to a landline. Is this actually true that you need to stay connected to a landline to have Sunday Ticket work? I just want to make sure that doing these hacks will not make it impossible for me to get Sunday Ticket.

Okay, that's it. Thanks in advance for the help. I have searched and read many threads, but am left with the above questions after doing so.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

im sure other people will chime in and tell you, but as far as i know to do want you want to do, youll need to use the zipper.


----------

